# St. Joe Bay 7/16 - 7/19



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

Started off with broken trailer spring in Destin Thursday on the way out. I got to the state park at 9:30 pm so we didn't even get out on the water until Friday morning. It was over cast and hard to see went to the southeast corner of the bay and did not find much so we headed to the north east side of Blacks Island and found a spot among the other boats and started to find them they were in water about 3 ft deep in the sparse thin blade grass we got a 5 gallon bucket full in about 3 hours with 5 of us hunting. The size of the shells did not seam to matter much on the size of the meat you could tell by the weight of the scallop when they were lighter we would drop them back. The meat in the scallops were good size and we got about a 1 1/2 quarts out of 5 gallons. We went back out Saturday after a long wait in the morning due to thunderstorms to the same spot but the water was very cloudy and we only found about 2 gallons. We filled some time each day with the kids fishing. They had blast catching small sharks, ladyfish, trout, and a bluefish. We all had good time and a lot of fun.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great weekend.......:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hate to hear about the trailer spring but it sounds like it all turned out to be a fun trip overall!


----------

